# Pellegatti:"Milan prendere Pavoletti. Wahi...".



## admin (20 Dicembre 2022)

Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.

"Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pavoletti.....dai Pellegatti, oggi hai alzato il gomito però.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.



"Leonardo Pavoletti"
"Soluzione costosa, 18 milioni di euro"

Sto volando.


----------



## Solo (20 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pavoletti.....dai Pellegatti, oggi hai alzato il gomito però.


Ha già cominciato i brindisi per Natale il buon Carletto


----------



## Dexter (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.


Pavoletti ahahahahahahahaha
Piuttosto Lazetic titolare con la 9 e la fascia di capitano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.



Mandate a casa di riposo quest'uomo.
Ormai è solamente una pena leggere certe sue ricostruzioni e certi suoi "consigli" di mercato.

Lasciando perdere il fatto che noi abbiamo bisogno di un giovane che possa sostituire a partita in corso Oliviero, lo sa che il grandissimo Pavoletti ci sta facendo (a noi sardi) bestemmiare ogni settimana? Forse il buon vecchio Pellegatti è rimasto indietro a 5 anni fa, quando un Pavoletti riserva poteva fare comodo a qualche squadra di serie a.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2022)

Va 'mmazzati.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2022)

Occhio che questi so capaci


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.


Carlo, non c'è più Galliani a fare mercato.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2022)

Di lui come di Suma il Milan farebbe volentieri a meno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.



Mio Dio, questo è rimasto ai vecchi feticci di Fester.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pavoletti più finalmente Baselli e si vola


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Dicembre 2022)

Ora mancano solo il ritorno di Borriello e Luis fabuloso Fabiano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Dicembre 2022)

Io onestamente per l'attacco farei così: Proporrei ad Origi la risoluzione consensuale del contratto, promettendogli però il posto di vice capo giardiniere di Milanello (capo sarebbe troppo, dovrà fsr gavetta) al suo posto prenderei una sedia, magari di quelle pieghevoli così ingombrano meno. Avremmo un attaccante in meno, ma ci saremmo comunque rinforzati


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.


non si è mai staccato dalla minna di Galliani


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io onestamente per l'attacco farei così: Proporrei ad Origi la risoluzione consensuale del contratto, promettendogli però il posto di vice capo giardiniere di Milanello (capo sarebbe troppo, dovrà fsr gavetta) al suo posto prenderei una sedia, magari di quelle pieghevoli così ingombrano meno. Avremmo un attaccante in meno, ma ci saremmo comunque rinforzati


magari ci si siede Ibra tra un azione e l'altra, così dura di più


----------



## EmmePi (21 Dicembre 2022)

Consiglio a Pellegatti di posare il fiasco di vino e bere solo acqua...


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pavoletti? E allora perché non chiudere con un lieto fine la decennale rincorsa ad Adebayor?


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.


Sempre tanta stima per Carlo, ma temo stia perdendo un po di lucidità con l'età.
Ogni tanto guardo il suo canale youtube e boh, non mi sembra di vedere un giornalista ma semplicemente un tifoso un po attempato che spesso e volentieri dice cose abbastanza a caso.


----------



## RickyB83 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Io lo vedo ogni estate al mare. Abita vicino me. Comincia ad avere la Sua età.. Stima per lui comunque


----------



## davidelynch (21 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.


Sono imbarazzato per lui.


----------



## unbreakable (21 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahah vabbè dai un gatto sarebbe più pericoloso in area di rigore..
Io lo seguivo pellegatti ma da quando ha incominciato a vendere merchandising con la sua faccia(ma chi cavolo se le compra poi) lho boicottato..se devono dare sti consigli meglio non seguirli proprio sti youtuber


----------



## Aron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Facciamo anche Baselli


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti sul mercato del Milan:"Io andrei su un usato sicurissimo. Italiano, secondo anche i dirigenti del Milan il più forte colpitore di testa in Italia dopo Milinkovic-Savic, e si chiama Leonardo Pavoletti. Vecchio, o meglio non giovanissimo. Innanzitutto entusiasta, vecchio cuore rossonero: verrebbe di corsa al Milan. “Non penso che il prezzo si eccessiva, ma poi bisogna parlare con Giulini. Se Giulini facesse un prezzo eccessivo, grazie e rimane là. Nessun problema. Un uomo d’area e in certe occasioni per avere un giocatore che puoi mettere in lista UEFA perché italiano. Potrebbe essere secondo me una soluzione”.
> 
> "Wahi? Sicuramente Moncada lo conosce benissimo. E’ una soluzione costosa, sui 18 milioni di euro e ci sono dei problemi, come la lista UEFA. Però è un giocatore che nel Montpellier ha già segnato 6 gol in 15 partite“.


Magari assieme a baselli.
Cadeau di natale.


----------



## Route66 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Ho iniziato a seguire il Carletto una vita fa su suggerimento di mio padre con cui seguivamo le sue radiocronache del nostro Milan su radio Peter Flower.
Da tifoso milanista lo considero come un nonnino le cui parole pronunciate a volte escono cosi a caso senza un significato reale e tutti sappiamo bene il perchè....prima o poi ci arriveremo tutti li.
A mio avviso non si può insultare cosi come se fosse un Cassano & C. a caso che dall'alto della loro ignoranza si fanno beffe di tutti in tv facendosi anche pagare con i nostri soldi.


----------

